# What is it!? Just got offered this for $25....



## Miguello (Aug 18, 2006)

This guy on the local craigslist responded to my ad looking for a single speed schwinn balloon tire. He says he has a pretty rough late 50's schwinn, so start to ask particulars. I get this pic, and it has me stumped(which is not difficult, lol) What the heck is it? Probably the most asked question here, eh? Looks pretty solid, and probably a late forties to mid fifties, but not a Schwinn that I've ever seen. Huffman/Dayton, Roadmaster?


----------



## eazywind (Aug 18, 2006)

*Monark*

Late 40's, fifty's Monark. Probably a rocket.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a late '40s-mid '50s Monark Rocket, and it looks just like that one.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 18, 2006)

The only thing I noticed about the rocket, was the fender stuck out a bit further in front. I was looking through nostalgic, about to fall asleep, when I came across the rocket. Extremely similar. So it's worth the $25 probably I will arrange to pick it up Sunday if I can. It's a ways away from me. Thanks for the help!! 


http://nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1950's%20Monark%20Rocket.jpg


----------



## Miguello (Aug 18, 2006)

And here's a 57 Monark Deluxe. Still very close, but the fender stills hangs out further, and has a forward brace.


----------

